# All my USB devices stopped working



## Shootingristar (Dec 17, 2007)

Hello, the other day i tried plugging my ipod into my usb(both the front 2 and the back 4 ports on my computer) and my windows won't detect it(im running on xp by the way). The ipod, though, does "light up", meaning that it does recognize that it was plugged in, but the computer does not detect it. I have tried uninstalling the USB devices and reinstalling them a couple times. I have also tried updating all the USB devices as well, all of which were up-to-date. Last thing i did was ran system restore and restored my comp 2 months ago. I have tried a keyboard as well to make sure it wasn't the ipod, neither work. Also, i have tried the same keyboard and ipod on another computer with almost identical settings and it all worked fine. Any help on fixing this would be very appreciated.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,

Any yellow/red "marks" in Device manager?

Also - have a look at this:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;925196&sd=rss&spid=3223


----------



## Shootingristar (Dec 17, 2007)

No, no yellow/red marks are in device manager. And i did everything in the article that you posted and it still doesnt work. Any other ideas?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Run the system file checker:
Click Start > Run. Type *cmd*, then click OK.
In the command prompt - type *sfc /scannow* (note the space after sfc) and press <Enter>.
Have your XP disc ready - you might be asked for it.

Then - reinstall the chipset drivers.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager click on view at the top and show hidden devices
uninstall all usb items listed
turn off the computer
unplug usb plugs
reboot twice
replug in usb


----------



## Shootingristar (Dec 17, 2007)

I've tried both methods, still nothing. I also went into the BIOS and double checked to make sure that the USB is enabled, which it is. Sorry to keep bothering you all, but are there any other ideas?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

http://www.uwe-sieber.de/usbtrouble_e.html
do you have spyware dr installed?


----------



## Shootingristar (Dec 17, 2007)

I have spybot search and destroy, avast antivirus, and ad-aware se personal. There are two computers that I have that both have all those programs, but this one's USB is completely not working. I don't know why none of these suggestions have fixed it and i've double checked to make sure i did the processes correctly. So frustrating...


----------



## Confruzed (Dec 3, 2007)

What kind of Rig do you have? Is it a Dell etc or did you build it? Have you been in the case lately? Has your USB cable came off the plug on the MOBO? Just a thought...


----------



## Shootingristar (Dec 17, 2007)

I built it, and i built another computer with the exact same settings and configurations and it works fine. I opened the case AFTER the USB stopped working. to make sure everything looked good, which it does as far as i can tell. The weird thing is the USB is getting power, cuz the ipod is charging while its plugged in. But i think it's the OS thats not detecting it.


----------



## Mon (Dec 7, 2007)

try to repair os


----------



## Shootingristar (Dec 17, 2007)

how would i do that?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm

Please read the "warnings".


----------

